# Light Bulb question



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a lightly planted tank. I know nothing about my current bulb. The plants are not thriving as i feel they should. They are not dieing or browning, its just they're not growing very fast or hardly at all. 

I was looking at plant bulbs and found these: 

Agrosun T12 Fluorescent Grow Lamps - Plantlighting Hydroponics & Grow Lights

AgroBrite T12 Fluorescent Lamps - Plantlighting Hydroponics & Grow Lights


I was looking for advice from someone more experienced, would these be appropriate for an aquarium, and would they help my plants more than my current blub, *it gives off a pink hue.*

*I have comoba, 1 Aponogeton, and one unkown plant* that i am sure is very low light because it is doing the best and has had the most growth over the past 2 months.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would get the second one.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

That's the one i liked better too, mostly because of the price difference lol...


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Light Bulb Question*

Hello dvan...

I'd suggest checking with the local hardware store to see if they carry GE aquarium plant bulbs. If you have the standard sized 55 G tank, then a 48 inch, T8, 6500 K, 32 watt bulb will be plenty for your low light plants. All you need is a single bulb. The cost is about $12.00 and the bulbs last about 10 months.

There's no need for high end lighting, provided you keep to low light plants. I have several 55 Gs and grow at least a dozen different plants under a single 
T8 each. Make sure you get the 6500 K though, it's recommended for planted tanks, because it comes closest to natural daylight at 5500 K.

Low light plants need large and frequent water changes and a good fert dosed weekly.

Above everything else, have fun!

B


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

For my 55g I use 4' 2 tube home depot utility shopt light fixtures with 6500k tubes. Fisture are ~$10 tubes ~$6 (2 tubes).

I would also add some anacharis and vals plus some small potted (swords, crypts) and a few amazon swords.

I do no water changes and add no fertz.

my .02


----------

